# plastic polaroid



## montresor (May 18, 2007)

So I was over at my brother's house and he mentioned he had my late dad's Polaroid in a cabinet. It's an all-black Pronto RF, which looks like a kind of cheap item, though not in cost ($88 in the late 70s according to the Land List). Apparently has a plastic lens, very slow, f9.4 (116mm?), split-image RF that aligns vertically rather than horizontally (like side-mounted Kalart on a Speed Graphic).  The film chamber says "use SX-70 film and flashbar," which I assume means Time-Zero. I figure I can use Blend if I want, though it seems like a 'spensive way of playing with a potentially substandard camera. (This from a guy who loves Holga, and has taken pretty good photos with a miniature Bell & Howell toy from a thrift store....  ) Anyone ever played with one of these?

I have to say, whatever the quality of the camera, it's an awfully good-looking design.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 21, 2007)

You mean this?




This camera was mass made, pretty cheaply mind you. A lot of people were complaining that the Polaroid (SX) cameras were too expensive so they came up with this model. While the camera was moderately expensive, the film is where Polaroid made their money.​


----------



## montresor (May 21, 2007)

That's the one. The SX-70 was $150-ish at the time, this was $90-ish, so you're right, it was only a moderate savings. But the design of it is pretty well done.


----------

